
So you say Git has complicated interface? (rant) - ozim
https://wordpress.com/post/squarebits.wordpress.com/76
======
fjfaase
Yes, the controls of an excavator look very complex, but it is a one-to-one
interface. There is exactly one control for each type of movement and it does
not have any 'options' attached to it. There are no levers on levers that make
the lever just work a little different. I am getting the impression that this
is not the case with git. Sometimes there are multiple ways to get something
done. Often you have to use several git command to achieve a certain effect.
There are several modes of working with git. I some modes of working, using
'git rebase' should be avoided at all costs. In another mode of working, it is
almost mandatory to use it. Git is like a toolbox with a large collection of
elementary tools, where it is often the case you have to use some of the tools
in a very strict order to achieve a certain results. This gives you a lot of
flexibility, but also room to a lot of errors. I can imagine that some people
prefer a less flexible toolbox, where each tool performs some complex
combination of elementary tools, but where there is much less room for errors.
Also see: [https://svnvsgit.com/](https://svnvsgit.com/)

------
bdcravens
[https://squarebits.wordpress.com/2019/08/20/so-you-say-
git-h...](https://squarebits.wordpress.com/2019/08/20/so-you-say-git-has-
complicated-interface/) doesn't require the user to login.

------
HenryDavis65
Login required.

~~~
bdcravens
[https://squarebits.wordpress.com/2019/08/20/so-you-say-
git-h...](https://squarebits.wordpress.com/2019/08/20/so-you-say-git-has-
complicated-interface/)

